# Meet Pancake



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol guys I'm done getting new rats for a long time, but I just couldn't help myself. She was Pretzel's sister and I thought about her and went back to hold her and ended up bringing her home. Love her already. 

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...oads/3413268E-CBFF-42A5-9A56-5F8C11E09066.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Awe too cute. That little headspot is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! I love her already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

shes cute she looks like my briar with a white strip on her head


----------



## petcrazy (Jul 30, 2014)

She's a cutie pie  And I love her name.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Some pictures of Pancake drawn by the amazing and talented smyhls. 

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...um 1/9617DF7E-90D0-4925-9C04-02CFF6F17799.png

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...um 1/13D89FA1-2CFC-45B7-9C70-C63D2773C5CE.png



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your Pancake is precious!!! She looks like a sweet girl. I couldn't resist... this is MY pancake!!!! I absolutely, beyond adore her. Wishing you guys years of adventures and love too! =)


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG we both have a Pancake! That's amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

It is!! I love the name Pretzel too- food names are so cute! My Pancake's sister is named Olive =)


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

All of my rats are named after food that starts with the letter P. Once the theme got started I couldn't stop it lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

My boyfriend wanted to hold Pancake. This happened. Had to snap some pics of them. 
http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...um 1/E755D919-25B8-4C6E-9D23-45DC6AC4942E.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

My little girl does this ALL the time it's so sweet and funny


----------

